# Fulfillment Service Needed



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

I am looking into various fulfillment houses right now. I will take orders from my website and forward them to the fulfillment company for print and shipping. 

Some of the factors I am looking into are shirt quality, minimum orders and of course price. Since most of my customers will likely be in the Northeast region, I would prefer a Northeast provider as well though that is not a sticking point. 

I have looked into Zazzle, Cafepress, Spreadshirt but it doesn't appear they offer bulk discounts. Can anyone confirm this? Printmojo is a little cheaper with a minimum order of 24 shirts but I would like to get pricing of the tees (2-3 color) to $5-$6 range. Does this seem reasonable? 

I appreciate all feedback and experience with previous vendors that the community has worked with. 

If you are a fulfillment vendor, please send a message to [email protected] with your capabilities. 

Thanks!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you expecting only one offs or bulk ?


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

Contact us.


We can definitely help you out.

Thanks


----------



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

WholesalePrint said:


> Are you expecting only one offs or bulk ?


I have two stages with shirts. One is promotional and testing while I build and market a design and see feedback from it. Only when it receives enough buzz will I release the design. For this stage, I would start of with 2 or 3 shirts. 

Anything that I release will be needed in bulk.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking to field quotes from more Northeast providers!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Feel free and read our term and conditions regarding Fulfillment. Due to forum rules I can not discuss prices here.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

So u would like one off tees at the $5-$6 range ? Does that include tee? I don't understand why people expect rock bottom prices at such low quantities.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just sent you an e-mail, let me know if we can help.

Steve


----------



## theoschefferlie (May 24, 2011)

BLieve said:


> I am looking into various fulfillment houses right now. I will take orders from my website and forward them to the fulfillment company for print and shipping.
> 
> Some of the factors I am looking into are shirt quality, minimum orders and of course price. Since most of my customers will likely be in the Northeast region, I would prefer a Northeast provider as well though that is not a sticking point.
> 
> ...


To be honest your 5-6 dollar range for 3 colors and a limited run from only 24 is not realistic. The cost of the shirt for 24 psc is about 2.70(that will include shipping to the printers address) In limited runs you will always have to eat the set-up cost for 3 screen, if it is a black shirt possibly 4, that is 4 x $15 for set-up fees alone. (thats discounted we charge $20, see I am gining you a break already ) subtotal 4x15 + 24X2.70 =124.80 that is $5.20 per shirt , no ink cost and printing yet!( that means I did not pay my guy in the back sweating in Texas heat yet)
So realisticly the answer is no, I am not saying that you can not get a shirt printed in a limited run for 5-6 dollars but it will be unlikly that that printer will still be in business a year from now. And than you both loose in the end. If you want a realistic quote , I am sure you know who to pm/e-mail etc.


----------



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry to revive this semi old thread. I have tested a vendor and would like to see what others have to offer. Please send an email with your screen print and DTG prices. I am currently only looking for vendors that can provide drop ship services.


----------



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

One more thing. I am looking for providers that have winter gear available (hoodies/long sleeve). Super plus if you have bandannas.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Check out these guys, super good folks: Whiplash Merch


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

Please visit us.

Thanks


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

i've always had good luck using wholesaledigitalprint.com when I needed help with some of my stuff.


----------



## iprintnstyle (Aug 28, 2011)

We do dtg printing services and we do dropshipped if you do liked it. Pm me if interested.


----------

